# New chickens!!!!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Got a blue laced red wyandotte pair last night. Got rid of the old chocolate wyandotte pair. The hen didn't lay any eggs for 3 months. The blue laced reds are gorgeous!









Here's the roo









I think he's still young. No spurs









Here's him again. Couldn't get good pic of hen


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Very nice. Congratulations!


Thanks littlewings


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Have fun with them!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Trying to breed them. Need a little help with the Baylor though. I have a styrofoam one. I also bought a rotator


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Whats wrong with your bator?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Whats wrong with your bator?


Oh nothing just a little confused on how everything works


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Pretty bird! I've hatched out over 20 blrw this summer trying to get a splash. No luck. Yours is lovely. He looks how mine did at around 10-12 weeks.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Still no eggs out of my new hen. Tomorrow I will get some pics of her so maybe u guys can tell me how old she is


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

I responded to your other post about eggs. Here's a photo of my pullet and a chick out of my hen and roo. I hatched all summer and only got one blue, the rest were black laced.


----------

